# 12 Weight Fly Reel Selection Help



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just looking for an affordable 12 weight fly reel, but couldn't find any. Theywere all soexpensive.I have a rod picked out, but I was looking for a reel for less than $200. Help me out.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, this stuff gets expensive fast. I'm in the market for a 12wt myself, but have been piecing together some scuba gear instead. the big kicker is that if you invest in a rod to sling big flys to big fish, reel integrity and drag are going to be very important. I really am not the guy to answer your question, but am facing the same issue. maybe someone will enlighten us. :toast


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought a 11/12 tempest albright right after they discontinued them for a good price. Less than $200. It's been a good reel so far I haven't had any problems with it and I bought it in Feb. I've also taken it on my kayak on just about every trip and it gets soaked everytime. 

If you don't mind spending a bit more, I really like the billy pate tarpon's. I've seen some good prices on ebay for them. I've had a billy pate bonefish for just a little bit over 10 years and it still as good as new. 

Either the Billy Pate or the Van Staal C-vex with be my next big fly reel I get.

So what rod do you have picked out?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pfleuger Trion 139.99. I have been using a couple of these for a little over a year now and I'm pretty impressed on how well they've held up. I takethem in the kayak with me and drench them all the time with salt water and they keep going just as smooth as when I got them.I've never been a big fan of pfleuger spinning or baitcastingreels but they make some decent fly reels for the money.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

what did you end up getting? Dizzy Lizzy is now carrying temple fork fly rods and reels if you are interested in them. they are affordable and seem to be very good quality. like tunapopper i just bought a trion 8wt and i put it on a temple fork 8wt professional series. check them out.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *YakFlies (11/11/2008)*
> So what rod do you have picked out?


I'm gonna go with a temple fork. I was looking at one at GBB&T, I think it was a 12 weight. Its the one on the rack with the twoseparateforegrips.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (11/12/2008)*Pfleuger Trion 139.99. I have been using a couple of these for a little over a year now and I'm pretty impressed on how well they've held up. I takethem in the kayak with me and drench them all the time with salt water and they keep going just as smooth as when I got them.I've never been a big fan of pfleuger spinning or baitcastingreels but they make some decent fly reels for the money.


This is the one I'm probably gonna go with. How is the drag system? Is it reliable? Just wondering because I might try it on big jacks and kings.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My 8 wts I have so far have handled some decent reds, big trout, huge spanish and a couple of small kings and the drag is still working great. When i do get a heavier setup, it will be another trion. I say you can't go wrong with that price tag.


----------



## broglin (Jan 1, 2009)

i have been reading your posts and seeing the type of fishing your doing and i suggest spending some extra money and getting a good large arbor reel with a good drag system....I have a Tibor with my 12 wt thomas and Thomas and i love it....It has never failed me and has great warranty..Made in south florida.


----------

